# Visa approval - German Embassy



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear all,

Can you share how long it took you to get the entry visa stamped from German Embassy for Employment purposes (national visa or EU Blue card).
I applied 5 weeks ago and still waiting.

Thank you
:clock:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hasli said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can you share how long it took you to get the entry visa stamped from German Embassy for Employment purposes (national visa or EU Blue card).
> I applied 5 weeks ago and still waiting.
> ...


which visa have you applied for - JSV or work permit?


----------



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

Work permit visa in EU blue card category


----------

